# Hotel Transylvania 4 - Transformania (2021)



## AsPika2219 (May 19, 2021)

Welcome back to Hotel Translyvania! Release date October 1, 2021 (USA)



This time... Human transform into Monsters OR Monsters transform into Human.... Wow....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

How many of these movies are they gonna make?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice poster!







Release date was changed into *October 1, 2021 (USA)*


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How many of these movies are they gonna make?


Would you rather have The Emoji Movie 2?


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hm I think it stopped being good after the first or second, especially with 3 taking a steaming dump all over the "just one soulmate" lore of the first film.Also why is the invisible man a fat gag character but Frank the actual big guy slimmed down?There wasn't anything wrong with Franks dad-bod.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 27, 2021)

They actually made another one!? God Almighty....


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jun 29, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> They actually made another one!? God Almighty....


How else are they gonna make money


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 29, 2021)

This looks stupid.. And I liked the first 3...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 2, 2021)

Second trailer out!



Is spooky time!!!


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 2, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Would you rather have The Emoji Movie 2?


Whyn't

The 2 trailers just gave off the whole movie. Yikes!


----------



## nWo (Jul 2, 2021)

The worst part of all of this, is that Adam Sandler and co. are the ones making profit.
I haven't seen 3, but honestly I did not expected this one. Shit.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 2, 2021)

nWo said:


> The worst part of all of this, is that Adam Sandler and co. are the ones making profit.
> I haven't seen 3, but honestly I did not expected this one. Shit.


It's the only movie Adam Sandler can make money on now lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> It's the only movie Adam Sandler can make money on now lol


Not exactly true as he has just had his Netflix contract extended for another 4 films and given $250 million. His Netflix films must be making money.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-netflix-to-achieve-this-rare-milestone/amp/


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 14, 2021)

Look likes CINEMA VERSION was removed due to covid 19.... Just aired on AMAZON PRIME only on entrire world except China...


----------

